# What do my results mean?



## DollyGirl08

Tested the tank my fish are currently in, and these were the results;

PH - 7.6

Ammonia - 0.25ppm

Nitrite - 0ppm

Nitrate - 20-40ppm (it was sort of in between the 2, colour wise)

So is that healthy/ok results? 

My plan is to now move the gravel/plants/ceramic ornament over to the new tank, and squeeze the filter sponge into my new filter, and start it off, leave it overnight, and test the new tank tomorrow. 
Is that ok to do? So the bacteria can start to grow?


----------



## Fishyfins

PH and nitrate dont really mean much tbh. most fish are able to live happily in a wide range of PHs, so its not usually needed to test for it. Nitrate is also harmless to fish. the level you have for nitrate is what i would expect to see from most tapwater in the UK, so thats fine. just keep on top of it, cos it can lead to algae blooms. 

The main issue you have is the ammonia. this is incredibly toxic, and you will need to get this to zero before you think of adding the fish. If you squeeze the mature sponges out in the new tank (assuming they are from a currently working and mature filter), then this will help. This bacteria should hopefully convert this ammonia to nitrite, and then more bacteria convert it to nitrate, which can take up to 12-24 hours in a mature aquarium. 

add the bacteria, and keep testing. you will hopefully see the ammonia fall and nitrite appear, then nitrite vanish and nitrate appear. once you see this final stage, then its time to add the fish


----------



## magpie

DollyGirl08 said:


> My plan is to now move the gravel/plants/ceramic ornament over to the new tank, and squeeze the filter sponge into my new filter, and start it off, leave it overnight, and test the new tank tomorrow.
> Is that ok to do? So the bacteria can start to grow?


That sounds fine, but if you're planning on doing the above without moving the fish over, I think you'll need to add another source of ammonia to the new tank or the filter bacteria that you transfer over will just die off overnight. I would also do a water change on the tank the fish are currently in, to get that ammonia reading down.

Alternatively, as I've said before, you can just move the fish over straight away if you want to, you just need to put your old filter sponges into the new filter and you'll have the same amount of bacteria as before, but just in a bigger tank


----------



## Peapet

If you've got ammonia in your current tank, I would move them into the new one.
As you said put gravel in and squeeze sponge in if there's no room in your filter and put fish in their new home


----------



## DollyGirl08

And they won't die while the new tank bacteria multiplies to the right amount? 

I'm scared if i move them over without the bacteria being in there they will die :sad: 

But if it's ok to do that, i will. I'm also going to tip their old tank water into the new tank, if that helps with putting bacteria into the new water.


----------



## magpie

DollyGirl08 said:


> And they won't die while the new tank bacteria multiplies to the right amount?
> 
> I'm scared if i move them over without the bacteria being in there they will die :sad:
> 
> But if it's ok to do that, i will. I'm also going to tip their old tank water into the new tank, if that helps with putting bacteria into the new water.


But you will be moving the the bacteria over with them, because you'll be moving the filter sponges over . Most of the good bacteria is in the filter sponges, some will be in the gravel, very little (if any) will be in the water.

So long as the filter sponges go into the new filter, you will have exactly the same amount of bacteria as before. Perhaps a small amount will die off in the transfer, but so long as you do it quickly, it's unlikely to have any bad effect. And you have your test kit now, so just make sure that you test regularly for the next few weeks and you'll spot any problems.

They're not going to die from being moved into the new tank, trust me


----------



## DollyGirl08

thanks. 

Looks like that's my job for tomorrow then....moving day!


----------



## NaomiM

I agree with Magpie and Peapet - since you have ammonia in your old tank, it's not cycled (or the filter's just not coping with the bioload), and therefore better to get them into a larger body of water.

From then on, treat it as a fish-in cycle - which means doing water tests every day, and daily water changes to keep the ammonia and nitrite below 0.25 each maximum.


----------



## Peapet

Like naomiM said you'll have to keep testing for nitrite and ammonia as they're the most harmful to your fish. 
You don't need to keep doing ph and nitrate every day though.

Good luck. I'm sure they'll love their new home


----------



## DollyGirl08

Hi, a little help needed if poss. 

Just getting ready to switch the fish to the new tank. 

But i can't get my filter working properly. 

It's a brand new one from All Pond Solutions, the one recommended to me on here. It's a 1000EF or something like that.
Anyway, i can't get the output tube to fully fill with water, it goes halfway then stops, and i get tired from all the CPR i'm doing to the button lol.
Anybody have this filter and can tell me how to get it working?


----------



## Peapet

Sorry I've never used an external. Have you rung the manufacturer?


----------



## NaomiM

Sorry, don't have that filter myself, though I've read good reviews about it.

Only thing I can think of is that you could try changing the position of the filter to see if that makes a difference?

For the meantime, could you just move your old filter across (with all the media)?


----------



## Peapet

The OP has a biorb. Yes you can use the air pump, but there's nothing to connect it to.


----------



## DollyGirl08

It seems to fill up so far then it won't go any further. 
There isn't any instructions, apart from a diagram on the box, which says to pump the button until the output tube fills with water then i can switch the thing on. 
I've tried moving the filter higher, the tube lower, but it's not making any difference.
Nothing on the internet about it either :S


----------



## Peapet

Have you asked on pfk forum. You'll probably get quicker reply


----------



## DollyGirl08

Pfk? I will once i know what it is lol. Thanks.


----------



## Peapet

Sorry practical fish keeping. There's an instruction manual on allpondsolutions website. Is the filter below tank?


----------



## NaomiM

I'm not familiar with pfk, but here's another good place you could ask: Tropical Fish Forums UK - Index


----------



## DollyGirl08

Thanks both.

Yes the filter is below the tank. I also tried lifting it a bit higher to see if that would help.

I'll look at those forums.


----------



## Peapet

I just googled 'can't prime aps external filter' and there's a few q&a's on other forums. I take it the filters full of water?
Or see if there's any videos on youtube


----------



## DollyGirl08

yes it said to fill it 3/4 way full. 

I found a video on youtube but it was just showing you the filter already working. 

I'm going to look on those forums now. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## magpie

Hopefully you've got it sorted by now, but I find with my externals that if I fill up the tube myself with a jug of tank water, that helps to get it going.


----------



## DollyGirl08

Hi, yes i have sorted it now. 
Turns out the joint on the input tube was above the water level so air was getting in. I topped up the tank, filled my tube with water, and hey presto! 

I'm just going to make a thread in the gallery section now of it all done, complete with fish! 

Thanks everyone for all the help and advice....i finally got there


----------



## Peapet

Glad you sorted it. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## DollyGirl08

thanks. 

I've made a thread in the gallery bit. 
Only 3 little pics, but hope you like it


----------



## NaomiM

Brilliant news :thumbsup: On my way to check out the pics now!


----------

